# bit for a soft mouth



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

what is the best kind of bit for a horse who has a soft mouth, is it a curb snaffle bit


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Curb and Snaffle are two different bits. A curb bit is anything with shanks, where the reins are attached to the end of the shanks. These bits require a light hand, a horse who knows how to neck rein, and very little "pull". They are fine for a soft mouth, IF you and your horse are trained to use one.

A snaffle is any bit that has the reins attached at the level of the horse's mouth and has no leverage, usually with the bridle attached to the same area. The softest snaffle is one with two joints, a french link, bean mouth, or some kind of roller in the middle. Double jointed bits lay flat in the mouth, spreading the pressure from the reins evenly.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry I ment a curb bit


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

So you want the softest curb bit? I would say a mullen mouth or myler low port curb. Both spread the pressure evenly over the horse's tongue and bars. Shorter shanks are also more mild than longer ones. 

A single jointed curb can create a nutcracker effect, pinching the tongue and poking the roof of the mouth. They arectually quite severe.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Why don't you stick to a loose ring snaffle?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

BTW, if you are going to use a curb bit, avoid the "Tom Thumb". Go with Luvs2ride's suggestions or even better in my opinion, a bit with a Billy Allen mouth which is arguably the most mild of any broken mouth shanked bits. Here are some examples: http://www.rods.com/dg/235,123_Billy-Allen-Bits.html


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Good point iride. I always forget about the Billy Allen bits ;-). I really like a mullen mouth too and they are getting harder and harder to find!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, I agree with all that has been said. If you see a "curb bit" with a broken mouthpiece it is NOT a true curb bit. A "curb bit" with a broken mouthpiece is very harsh so stay away from those. I really like the way the Myler curb bits are designed. I'd look into those.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Tack Outlet Superstore - Quality Products At Outlet Prices - Training Snaffle

This is the type of bit I use on all of my broke horses that neck rein. I like the curb bits with the swivel shanks just in case you do need to correct the horse with a direct pull.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree with My2Geldings...go with a snaffle if you want a soft bit.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

Curly_Horse_CMT said:


> I agree with My2Geldings...go with a snaffle if you want a soft bit.


 
yup!!! probably the softest bit you cound ask for!! thats what im using on my 2 1/5 yo rescue horse. anything wisted or with a shank is very harsh in the wrong hands!!! remember 1 finger equals to 1lbs of pressure!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> yup!!! probably the softest bit you cound ask for!! thats what im using on my 2 1/5 yo rescue horse. anything wisted or with a shank is very harsh in the wrong hands!!! remember 1 finger equals to 1lbs of pressure!


I'd like to just comment saying that ANY bit, even a snaffle, is very harsh in the wrong hands. No bit it "soft" if the rider's hands are harsh

If your horse is super quiet and listens well, how about try a bitless bridle or just ride in a halter?


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> I'd like to just comment saying that ANY bit, even a snaffle, is very harsh in the wrong hands. No bit it "soft" if the rider's hands are harsh
> 
> If your horse is super quiet and listens well, how about try a bitless bridle or just ride in a halter?


 
good point! you are correct. i was too ahead of myself. thanks


----------

